# Telepräsenz zwischen Notebook und Roboter



## U6161 (29. Apr 2020)

Hallo,


ich muss zwischen meinem Laptop und Einem humanoiden Roboter eine Videoanruf erstellen,

Könnte mir jmd helfen wie ich anfangen sollte ?

Wäre sehr Lieb

U6161


----------



## httpdigest (29. Apr 2020)

Meine Vorgehenweise: Installiere zoom auf beiden Endgeräten, erstelle einen dauerhaft und passwortgeschützten Raum, trete mit dem PC/Laptop auf dem humanoiden Roboter mit seiner Webcam und Mikrofon bei und trete dem Raum auf deinem Laptop bei. Fertig.
Wo hat denn diese Frage auch nur im allerallerentferntesten Sinne irgendwas mit Java zu tun?
Die Frage zielt vermutlich vielmehr auf die effizienteste Lösung ab. Und hier würde ich immer sagen: Nutze eine vorhandene Software für Videoconferencing.


----------

